# [Guide] 'Fixing' Windows 7 USB support on Matisse / Ryzen 3000 / Zen 2 on X370/X470



## MT441HD

I slipstreamed using this https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html and this guide https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-11

I copied dism.exe, boot.wim and install.wim into a folder "7USB" in C: drive.
Then made two subfolders "boot" and "install" in them.
Copied those files to the folder and gone into with Command Prompt.
Also, extracted the driver archive contents to a folder called x570 in 7USB. Doesn't matter if it's in subfolders, because DISM picks it up as inf files and finds them automatically.



> DISM /mount-wim /wimfile:boot.wim /index:2 /mountdir:c:\7USB\boot
> DISM /image:c:\7USB\boot /add-driver /driver:x570\ /recurse


(you only needed /forceunsigned back in old days as 64-bit win7 requires driver signing, these drivers are modded but SHA-1 signed so Win7 does not complain.)

Then to finish the wim,




> DISM /unmount-wim /mountdir:c:\7USB\boot /commit


And same for install.wim, except i only wanted Ultimate, so i did



> DISM /mount-wim /wimfile:install.wim /index:4 /mountdir:c:\7USB\install
> DISM /image:c:\7usb\install /add-driver /driver:X570\ /recurse
> DISM /unmount-wim /mountdir:c:/7USB/install /commit


If everything went right, you should get something like '1 - .... The driver installation completed successfully.' etc on each .inf file it found for your USB drivers.

May be off-topic now, but i removed any other editions than Ultimate, which i slipstreamed, using this (thanks to this https://superuser.com/questions/1065108/remove-editions-of-windows-7-iso )



> Dism /Export-Image /SourceImageFile:C:\7usb\install.wim /SourceIndex:4 /DestinationImageFile:C:\7usb\install4.wim /DestinationName:"Windows 7 Ultimate"


And deleted the original install.wim, and renamed the install4.wim to install.wim. Copied both into my Win7 USB pendrive in 'sources' folder, which was a Windows 7 multi-edition Polish ISO, updated already-slipstreamed from August 2017. I formatted in MBR in Rufus as BIOS (Or UEFI-CSM).

Booted to pendrive and installed using keyboard and mouse on back USB 3.0 ports just fine, pendrive included on back too.

Performance once installing my LAN driver for my AX370-Gaming 3 and Radeon 19.7.2 for my RX 470 on a R7 3700X was stellar, about 300+ fps in CS:Go on 128tick with max settings, which i was impressed how smooth it was vs. 10 on default settings (anyone who played games like CS:Go know that max settings are not that fluid, so seeing this, along with very nice mouse input, even with m_rawinput=0 was great.)

Oh, and i should mention, GPT install can be done in CSM, but i converted my SSD to MBR to install in legacy mode. No performance loss due to that, low CPU usage and fast SSD copying as always.

Here's my terrible imgur album of this when i had 7: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZgM3B72

Now i use Windows 10 Oct 2018 LTSC 2019, since i need it for my Gigabyte 1gb/s + wifi/bt5 pci-e card so i can use wifi in a wifi-only home i moved back after the holidays, but the slipstreaming of this is just a few command lines and you can always google, happy to help.


----------



## Alexshunter

Hello,

Thanks for the guide!

I have Ryzen 5 3600 with Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac and windows 7 works fine, but I still have some undrivered devices in device manager. Could you help what drivers are those would need? Also there is still one "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" and this does not want take the driver trick. For the another one has worked.


----------



## VPII

Boxman said:


> Hosting the guide I made a while earlier here. My Ryzen 9 3900X works fine on Windows 7 in my old x370 board, however I seemed to have lost all my USB ports on the back of my motherboard since the on-die Matisse USB 3.0 controller is not supported on Windows 7 and has no drivers from AMD.
> 
> However, with a bit of hacky-whacky, I managed to get it working by tricking Windows 7 into using the Ryzen 1000/2000 driver anyway. I figured AMD wouldn't have changed the on-die USB controller significantly. It _should_ work on all pre-x570 motherboards, since the controller is standalone and on-die. Here's how do it, however;
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: This workaround is at your own risk. I have not extensively tested it except for that it now works and I'm typing this post in Windows 7 on the Matisse USB 3.0 Controller.*
> 
> Now, without further ado:
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> *Foolproof Matisse Windows 7 USB tutorial:*
> 
> 
> 
> Plug keyboard/mouse in front-usb so you can navigate Windows 7
> Download the latest AMD Chipset Windows 7 drivers from AMD: www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> Start the installation such that the installer extracts its contents into C:\AMD\. You don't need to finish the installation, but it can't do harm either.
> Browse to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64 and open 'amdxhc.inf' in notepad.
> We're going to trick Windows into installing drivers for Ryzen 1- and 2000 for the 3000 series. Find this block:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Change *DEV_145C* to *DEV_149C*, resulting in
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Go to device manager, right click the unrecognized USB controller "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" and choose "Update driver software"
> Choose "Browse my computer for driver software"
> Click "Browse" and direct it to C:\AMD, and make sure to check the checkbox "Include subfolders". It should now search for your modified .inf file. Alternatively, you can direct it all the way to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64
> You will be prompted to install the driver software. Choose "Install anyway"
> 
> You're done. USB works.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> If anyone has guides how to slipstream these drivers into a Windows 7 installation image, and how to extend it to X570, let me know so I can append it to this topic.


Hi @Boxman I really appreciate the help, it is a blessing to have members as yourself helping those who still wishes to use Windows 7. It is unfortunate that you method only seem to work with X370 and X470 chipsets as I can confirm using the USB 2.0 port on my X570 does not work..... it is seriously frustrating to say the least, but thanks again, it is great having members that try to help. The joke is two weeks ago I was using a X470 mobo, but unfortunately lost it due to a memory bank failing.


----------



## Spedoral

VPII said:


> Hi @*Boxman* I really appreciate the help, it is a blessing to have members as yourself helping those who still wishes to use Windows 7. It is unfortunate that you method only seem to work with X370 and X470 chipsets as I can confirm using the USB 2.0 port on my X570 does not work..... it is seriously frustrating to say the least, but thanks again, it is great having members that try to help. The joke is two weeks ago I was using a X470 mobo, but unfortunately lost it due to a memory bank failing.



which x570 mobo out of interest? Did you try using a pcie-usb2 card, the onboard usb2 header (for front ports) or rear usb2 ports?


also which x470 mobo let you down?


----------



## VPII

Spedoral said:


> which x570 mobo out of interest? Did you try using a pcie-usb2 card, the onboard usb2 header (for front ports) or rear usb2 ports?
> 
> 
> also which x470 mobo let you down?


Hi there..... it is the Msi Meg X570 Ace and the board that said good bey was the Asus Crosshair VII Hero..... The C7H was one of the best boards, I still cannot match the 2d benchmark scores I got with it when running this X570 board. Make no mistake this X570 board is great....


----------



## Spedoral

VPII said:


> Hi there..... it is the Msi Meg X570 Ace and the board that said good bey was the Asus Crosshair VII Hero..... The C7H was one of the best boards, I still cannot match the 2d benchmark scores I got with it when running this X570 board. Make no mistake this X570 board is great....



Did you try using a ps2 keyboard to start the win7 install - enough to load other drivers to get the USB ports running? I'm looking at the MSI boards because they have that PS2 option

If I go x470 I'm trying to choose between ROG VII hero and the Strix-F. The strix-f seems to have a slightly better configuration since it still leaves graphics card at x16 when a second M2 drive is added (albeit only running at 16Gb vs full 32Gb).


edit as above, just curious which usb2 ports you tried as I've heard suggestions elsewhere that USB2 can be got to work but you have to be careful what it is running from.


----------



## VPII

Spedoral said:


> Did you try using a ps2 keyboard to start the win7 install - enough to load other drivers to get the USB ports running? I'm looking at the MSI boards because they have that PS2 option
> 
> If I go x470 I'm trying to choose between ROG VII hero and the Strix-F. The strix-f seems to have a slightly better configuration since it still leaves graphics card at x16 when a second M2 drive is added (albeit only running at 16Gb vs full 32Gb).
> 
> 
> edit as above, just curious which usb2 ports you tried as I've heard suggestions elsewhere that USB2 can be got to work but you have to be careful what it is running from.


Yup I tried usb 4 and usb 5 port on mobo which is stated as usb2.0

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## R3n

MT441HD said:


> Here's my terrible imgur album of this when i had 7: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZgM3B72


What is "Windows 7 PL 2017"?


----------



## R3n

VPII said:


> Yup I tried usb 4 and usb 5 port on mobo which is stated as usb2.0


Try installing the 3.1/3.2 Gen 2 driver, and see if the ports work


----------



## Spedoral

@VPII there's a guide here on how to get win7 running - you should be able to do it by the sound of it if you need/want to.


----------



## VPII

Spedoral said:


> @VPII there's a guide here on how to get win7 running - you should be able to do it by the sound of it if you need/want to. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6_MdxMUpRE


Thank you kindly my good sir.... I will surely try this out.


----------



## flearider

Alexshunter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the guide!
> 
> I have Ryzen 5 3600 with Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac and windows 7 works fine, but I still have some undrivered devices in device manager. Could you help what drivers are those would need? Also there is still one "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" and this does not want take the driver trick. For the another one has worked.


anyone help with this .. got it on my sons x470 .. 
can't figure it out even if I put win 10 on it's the same


----------



## Spedoral

flearider said:


> anyone help with this .. got it on my sons x470 ..
> can't figure it out even if I put win 10 on it's the same



have a watch of the video I posted above. It suggests you might get a few of those depending on the graphics card - it might not be the mobo itself. 



Otherwise for x470 there should be native drivers available for win7 from the mobo manufacturer. Assuming you have those I'd look to the graphics card manufacturer's website to see if there's anything there that might help you.


----------



## Alexshunter

That video is sucks because too long and why would I buy that PCI device if Windows 7 USB patcher works from Asrock? Also he can only install to SATA drive and not to Nvme? Come on...
I still have those parts undrivered, but I do not even know what are those, so I leave them, everything working although.

Btw,
I have the nvme drivers from here,
https://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html

The unpacked driver must be on pendrive. In Windows 7 installation you have to navigate there a load driver. After it will see the Nvme SSD and you can selet it for installation destination.


----------



## MT441HD

R3n said:


> What is "Windows 7 PL 2017"?


PL, i am Polish and i had a Polish ISO on hand. There is no difference other than user interface language, it is just windows 7 ultimate but not patched past fall 2017.


----------



## R3n

MT441HD said:


> windows 7 ultimate but not patched past fall 2017.


Any specific reason?


----------



## MT441HD

Im not worried about telemetry, its more about the stability, when i used an ISO with latest patches etc. from 2019, i got constant BSODs with BAD_POOL_HEADER on the same setups, stock or OC with a 2019 patched, i assume it is because they support older CPUs more with the Spectre stuff on 7 than newer, but i could be wrong, either way, 2016 LTSB 01-2019, MBR works, Win7 works on my board only in MBR mode so CSM, 2019 LTSB (1809) GPT/MBR. I know it has something to do with driver signing because literally my mouse and keyboard would get sluggish, system would slow down. I can not pin point it to typical superfetch or my disk because it was not doing that ever with the older 7.


----------



## R3n

MT441HD said:


> i got constant BSODs with BAD_POOL_HEADER on the same setups, stock or OC with a 2019 patched


You should try only using the Security Only Quality Updates, and see if those cause the same issues


----------



## MT441HD

Rn i'm using LTSC, but when i go to 7 again, sure.


----------



## jeanjacque

*title*

Hi, 

Thank you for the trick !

I just finished installing my new setup. Everything working fine from now. Although i have 3 unknown "pci" device in the device manager. Installed all driver from mobo manufacturer (x470 msi). Any tip ?


----------



## Undervolter

I am still on 2600, but thanks a lot. I saved both the guide and the video posted here for future reference, in case i decide to move to 3000.


----------



## Fishheadman

I had trouble with my Blue USB (RED worked fine) with Ryzen 5 2600x with win 7 on ASUS x470 Gaming. Asus could not fix it and told me to RMA. I never did and My immediate solution was to purchase a PCI usb hub from walmart. 9 months later windows served me 2 AMD updates dated like a few years back that would not work. I decided to go to AMD's website and poke around for my x470 board and found a driver bundle that fixed my problem. I also learn it is a good idea to keep a PS2 mouse and keyboard and a CD drive on hand.





Sorry if this doesn't help but I feel your pain trying to get full use of your board.


----------



## Alexshunter

This modded USB driver actually is not good, cause blue screen time to time. I had to reinstall Windows 7, now without usb driver everything is perfect.


----------



## kapqa

Hello Alexshunter ,


you say withouth usb driver everything is perfect,
but can you then use USB devices or not?

I am on X470 + Win7 and planning to upgrade to Ryzen 3000 sooner or later.


Thanks


----------



## Alexshunter

kapqa said:


> Hello Alexshunter ,
> 
> 
> you say withouth usb driver everything is perfect,
> but can you then use USB devices or not?
> 
> I am on X470 + Win7 and planning to upgrade to Ryzen 3000 sooner or later.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The front two USBs are working, while on the back side two are not working from the five. And what is interesting is from the three working on the back side one is USB3.1. So altogether with the front ones I have 5 working usb ports with my Ryzen 5 3600 and with Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac. Of course before i installed Windows 7 i used Asrock usb patcher, i think that is what made my most of USBs to work or maybe just the AMD chipset driver. And because of that two not working USBs, I m not gonna install modded driver, unless proven they are good and not causing blue screens.


----------



## kapqa

Alexshunter said:


> The front two USBs are working, while on the back side two are not working from the five. And what is interesting is from the three working on the back side one is USB3.1. So altogether with the front ones I have 5 working usb ports with my Ryzen 5 3600 and with Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac. Of course before i installed Windows 7 i used Asrock usb patcher, i think that is what made my most of USBs to work or maybe just the AMD chipset driver. And because of that two not working USBs, I m not gonna install modded driver, unless proven they are good and not causing blue screens.



thanks,

at the moment i am using ryzen 5 2600 + windows 7 64bit and it is rock stable.
only issue i have is that from 4 usb (2x2.0+2x3.0) on the front (the case offers the 4 ports) it seems only 2 are active (maybe the mainboard does not offer more).
the motherboard (x470 prime-pro) has usb 2.0, usb3.0 and 3.1 on the back and it seems they are functionning normally on the back, but it is nice to use the front panel too.

am i safe to assume that if i upgrade to ryzen 3000, it is a easy drop-in of the cpu, and the windows 7 is going to continue normally? or do i need to upgrade the windows 7 usb drivers as suggested in the first post?


----------



## Alexshunter

If I am fine with Asrock X470 and Ryzen 5 3600, I assume you will be fine too. I prefer clean install, but in your case probably just a swap will make it. Maybe couple of your USB won’t work. With the modded driver, probably will work all, but expect blue screens time to time which not so awesome.



kapqa said:


> thanks,
> 
> at the moment i am using ryzen 5 2600 + windows 7 64bit and it is rock stable.
> only issue i have is that from 4 usb (2x2.0+2x3.0) on the front (the case offers the 4 ports) it seems only 2 are active (maybe the mainboard does not offer more).
> the motherboard (x470 prime-pro) has usb 2.0, usb3.0 and 3.1 on the back and it seems they are functionning normally on the back, but it is nice to use the front panel too.
> 
> am i safe to assume that if i upgrade to ryzen 3000, it is a easy drop-in of the cpu, and the windows 7 is going to continue normally? or do i need to upgrade the windows 7 usb drivers as suggested in the first post?


----------



## Kryton

Just sharing and sayin here. 

I tried dropping my 3600x into my ASRock x470 Tachi Ultimate and with Win 7 64 bit it literally stopped all USB function even though it had been working with the 2700x. Drivers refused to install or said they had but actually didn't. 
Add-in USB cards too were ignored/rejected, tried a PCI-E 2 port USB card and it was always seen as "Unknown" and had a driver problem, nothing I tried would fix it. After popping the 2700x back in everything started working again, I did have to let it reinstall the drivers but that was it. 

Making me think for my x570 and the 3600x, using it will be a pain. 

I can try it with Linux and see if it installs properly or not - Alot of work for me just to test that but I also know one day I'll have to find out anyway so......
Yeah, I'll try it before long to find out.


----------



## rdr09

Kryton said:


> Just sharing and sayin here.
> 
> I tried dropping my 3600x into my ASRock x470 Tachi Ultimate and with Win 7 64 bit it literally stopped all USB function even though it had been working with the 2700x. Drivers refused to install or said they had but actually didn't.
> Add-in USB cards too were ignored/rejected, tried a PCI-E 2 port USB card and it was always seen as "Unknown" and had a driver problem, nothing I tried would fix it. After popping the 2700x back in everything started working again, I did have to let it reinstall the drivers but that was it.
> 
> Making me think for my x570 and the 3600x, using it will be a pain.
> 
> I can try it with Linux and see if it installs properly or not - Alot of work for me just to test that but I also know one day I'll have to find out anyway so......
> Yeah, I'll try it before long to find out.


Why not just use Win10? I have two Ryzen rigs (Gen 2 and Gen 1+). The OS of one is an image of the other. I just installed a new key on the imaged drive. This Win10 is about 2 yrs old. Everything works.

EDIT: Is it cos of HWBOT?


----------



## Kryton

rdr09 said:


> Why not just use Win10? I have two Ryzen rigs (Gen 2 and Gen 1+). The OS of one is an image of the other. I just installed a new key on the imaged drive. This Win10 is about 2 yrs old. Everything works.
> 
> EDIT: Is it cos of HWBOT?


Ah - You know me well (Enough)!
Partially because of the bot but also I refuse to run WinSpy 10 anyway, I'd rather do Linux before getting that on my machine. 

All I'd like to do one day is get an iso with drivers that have been fixed/modded slipped in for an easy install, that would be nice.


----------



## Alexshunter

Because it is Windows 7 topic, so please don’t come why do not we just use Win 10? Because No, we hate it, ugly, garbage. Instead focus on solution and if you cannot help, don’t comment.

Kryton
I guess you should do a clean Win 7 install slipstreamed with Asrock utility.



rdr09 said:


> Why not just use Win10? I have two Ryzen rigs (Gen 2 and Gen 1+). The OS of one is an image of the other. I just installed a new key on the imaged drive. This Win10 is about 2 yrs old. Everything works.
> 
> EDIT: Is it cos of HWBOT?


----------



## TELVM

kapqa said:


> ... at the moment i am using ryzen 5 2600 + windows 7 64bit and it is rock stable.
> only issue i have is that from 4 usb (2x2.0+2x3.0) on the front (the case offers the 4 ports) it seems only 2 are active (maybe the mainboard does not offer more).
> the motherboard (x470 prime-pro) ...


I use the same motherboard + 2600X + W7 x64 and all USB ports in the case front (2x 2.0 + 2x 3.0) work fine.

Check that the USB connectors from case front to mobo are firmly inserted in the right locations.

Also check in BIOS for "Legacy USB support" or similar, if it's disabled enabling it may help.





rdr09 said:


> Why not just use Win10? ...


It should be amply clear by now that some of us will never ever touch The Abomination with a ten-foot pole. Please get it through your head and quit pestering. Thanks.


----------



## rdr09

TELVM said:


> I use the same motherboard + 2600X + W7 x64 and all USB ports in the case front (2x 2.0 + 2x 3.0) work fine.
> 
> Check that the USB connectors from case front to mobo are firmly inserted in the right locations.
> 
> Also check in BIOS for "Legacy USB support" or similar, if it's disabled enabling it may help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be amply clear by now that some of us will never ever touch The Abomination with a ten-foot pole. Please get it through your head and quit pestering. Thanks.


I was gonna ignore you guys but this thread is under AMD General. If it was in the OS section, then i'll prolly not gonna "pester". If you even know that word. lol

I know @krypton and i just made a suggestion. 

peace out!


----------



## Stew57

Wanting to dual boot Win 7 (have some apps that run my telescope I can't update) and Win 10 on Asrock Phantom gaming X with 3900x cpu. Put it together and got windows 7 installed and running fine...no BSOD no crashing. I do have 4 devices that need drivers (have not started installing 10 yet).
Bluetooth adapter
Ethernet controller
Network Controller
PCI Encryption/Decryption Controller
It is the 2.5G Lan that is not working.
Also I don't have my GPU yet and used an old AMD HD 7800 to get it up and running. It would not display in the first PCIe slot but when moved down it works fine. Is it normal or a problem with MB?

Anyway thanks a bunch to all of you for your hard work. I will retire my Xeon x5492 CPU on a Gigabyte GA-45EPT-UD3LR (pin mod) motherboard.


----------



## Futsal

I'm not endorsing it but here's a cheat sheet for using Windows 7 on this platform as far as I can remember. If you have the free time DON'T try to sideload drivers into an installation file. Install the OS and set up your drivers in a virtual machine (Virtualbox is free). After you're done image the virtual machine with Veeam Agent (free edition) and use the Veeam iso to restore directly to your host's SSD or Hard Drive. This will probably help you avoid headaches, especially when you want to use an NVMe drive as boot.

*First step - getting files from AMD's chipset drivers:*
Run the AMD chipset installer and don't close it. Check X:\AMD or %ProgramData%\AMD and you should find the drivers.

*NVMe drives:*
You need KB3087873 and KB2990941 to get your NVMe drives to even be recognized. These hotfixes are discontinued so you have to get them from shady internet sites. Make sure the file you're running is digitally signed by Microsoft.

The ones I have are:
Windows6.1-KB3087873-v2-x64.msu
SHA256: 6D511FB126495579F681ECF5F405

2DCB2C4C21154A0A9FAA5D9D8AE06D4BE538
Windows6.1-KB2990941-v3-x64.msu
SHA256: D1ACBDD8652D6C78CE28

4BF511F3A7F5F776A0A91357ACA060039A99C6A93A16


After installing those hotfixes you'll have generic NVMe drivers. If you want maximum NVMe performance you can replace them with Intel drivers (yes it works and they have higher R/W performance, no I don't know why).

WARNING: Replacing storage controller drivers ALWAYS has a chance of making your OS unbootable. You should be boot again by going to the "Windows failed to boot" screen but this isn't always guaranteed. Only do this if you know what you're doing!
https://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html#msg61

Go to device manager and browse to your NVME controller. 
Update Driver > Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer > Have disk> Pick the folder the drivers are in

If you did everything right it'll prompt you to select from a bunch of Intel SSD drivers. It doesn't really matter which one you use, but try Intel(R) SSD Pro 7600p.

*USB drivers:*
Modding the official AMD drivers doesn't work. Sometimes you'll BSOD on startup and sometimes you don't. These hacked drivers someone on the internet made work perfectly. They're signed so you don't need test mode.

WARNING: I did mention these are hacked drivers from the internet.

1. Install the USB drivers from your AMD chipset drivers and/or motherboard manufacturer first. These should make most of your USB 3 ports on your motherboard work but not all.
2. Download these hacked drivers:
https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html
You may have to play musical chairs to have the right combination of drivers matched to the controllers. On my system these drivers are signed by "Riolin Limited" and they are used for:
AMD USB3.2 eXtensible Host Controller
AMD USB3.2 Root Hub

My drivers I tried depend on these files:
AMDHub3.sys
SHA256: A56CBCE32891B6B8166D3B490B50

B68747ADFC082B9D2DDA29BFC3F84DAAB8F0

AMDXHCI.sys
SHA256: 9280DC61D60F801CC9FF842D4486422CE2

4E4B7D9311ED68BFB9F610598635D0

*AMD PSP Device aka PCI Encryption/Decryption Controller:*
This driver isn't necessary for a lot of people but you might want it anyways. There are up-to-date drivers for this in the files but they're not digitally signed properly. The best you can do is use PSP Driver\W7x64 with the "Have Disk" method and pick the AMD PSP 10.0 Device driver.

Footnote: The same guy in that Win-Raid thread above says he has signed PSP 11.0 drivers but I haven't tried installing them.

*AMD IOMMU Device:*
This driver isn't necessary for a lot of people but you might want it anyways.
Device manager can auto-detect this driver and install it from the chipset drivers folder.

*Power plans*:
You can't officially install them in W7 because it's not supported. You can run AMD_Ryzen_Balanced-Driver and it'll drop some documents in "X:\RyzenPPKG Driver". AMDPPMSettings.exe is supposed to be there, find it and copy it from a folder called "RyzenPPKG Driver". However this doesn't do anything, you still won't get the power plans. A lot of people have good results from the default "High Performance" profile. You can use powercfg -export to get the Ryzen power plans out of a W10 installation and import them into W7 with powercfg -import. Do the power plan do anything in W7? No idea but you can try. I've attached them for anyone that can't export them out of W10 here:

https://mega.nz/#F!OLJx1IQR!yyt_0Bb0UCnrXlKacCln2Q

Import them with powercfg -import X:\y.pow in command line.


----------



## The Pook

rdr09 said:


> EDIT: Is it cos of HWBOT?



Hope not, Windows 8/8.1 is generally second to only XP in most 2D benches and generally is better in 3D too if you ignore DX12.

Windows 8.1 EIP = bae and as easy to install as Windows 10. Make a USB, boot, install, done. I even have a theme on my 8.1 EIP bench OS install to make it look and act like 7.


----------



## Alexshunter

About power plans,

I installed 1usmus custom power plan from techpowerup and i do believe it is working, i have a little extra perfomance in Chinebench. You can get it from here,
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## smp

Are there any known issues (BSODs, etc) with the USB drivers from https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html?


----------



## Alexshunter

smp said:


> Are there any known issues (BSODs, etc) with the USB drivers from https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html?


I would be curious too, but i do not wanna test it, because right now my Win 7 works really well.


----------



## GammaBreaker

smp said:


> Are there any known issues (BSODs, etc) with the USB drivers from https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html?


Haven't had any unfixable problems with X470 + 2600 and 3800X. The problems I did have were BIOS side and fixed with some settings adjustments.

I had it running with the X570 + 2600, but the USB 2.0 ports would become nonresponsive after coming out of hibernation or sleep if it received input from more than one USB device on that set of ports. It would also wake itself as if it had received input from the USB ports. I'm experimenting with a other configurations of slipstreamed drivers, including a set that just came out.

With X570 it may just be time to run W7 in a VM with hardware passthrough if you need direct GPU access.


----------



## VPII

Okay, I have tried just about every proposed solution available online without much success. My MSI Meg X750 Ace at least has a PS2 plug and I have an old PS2 keyboard, but the moment I select to install windows it states that it cannot find CD.DVD device driver and that is where I get stuck. I tried to use the Gigabyte tool to create the USB installation disk and everything worked adding the USB drivers but still a no go. I have windows 7 on DVD, but unfortunately the DVD drive I have is an external one plugged into a USB port. Checked the manual to see where there may be USB 2.0 ports and it basically has 2 for front and one at the back where my mouse is plugged in. All of these do not work, I still sit with the same issue, unless the plug I plug into the front USB is not for USB 2.0. The port basically work as when my mouse is plugged into it I can negotiate the bios without an issue.

If somebody can tell me what I need to do I would really appreciated it.


----------



## VPII

Boxman said:


> Hosting the guide I made a while earlier here. My Ryzen 9 3900X works fine on Windows 7 in my old x370 board, however I seemed to have lost all my USB ports on the back of my motherboard since the on-die Matisse USB 3.0 controller is not supported on Windows 7 and has no drivers from AMD.
> 
> However, with a bit of hacky-whacky, I managed to get it working by tricking Windows 7 into using the Ryzen 1000/2000 driver anyway. I figured AMD wouldn't have changed the on-die USB controller significantly. It _should_ work on all pre-x570 motherboards, since the controller is standalone and on-die. Here's how do it, however;
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: This workaround is at your own risk. I have not extensively tested it except for that it now works and I'm typing this post in Windows 7 on the Matisse USB 3.0 Controller.*
> 
> Now, without further ado:
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> *Foolproof Matisse Windows 7 USB tutorial:*
> 
> 
> 
> Plug keyboard/mouse in front-usb so you can navigate Windows 7
> Download the latest AMD Chipset Windows 7 drivers from AMD: www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> Start the installation such that the installer extracts its contents into C:\AMD\. You don't need to finish the installation, but it can't do harm either.
> Browse to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64 and open 'amdxhc.inf' in notepad.
> We're going to trick Windows into installing drivers for Ryzen 1- and 2000 for the 3000 series. Find this block:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Change *DEV_145C* to *DEV_149C*, resulting in
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Go to device manager, right click the unrecognized USB controller "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" and choose "Update driver software"
> Choose "Browse my computer for driver software"
> Click "Browse" and direct it to C:\AMD, and make sure to check the checkbox "Include subfolders". It should now search for your modified .inf file. Alternatively, you can direct it all the way to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64
> You will be prompted to install the driver software. Choose "Install anyway"
> 
> You're done. USB works.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> If anyone has guides how to slipstream these drivers into a Windows 7 installation image, and how to extend it to X570, let me know so I can append it to this topic.


Hi there, after many struggles I finally got windows 7 installed installing it from another hard drive due to the USB not being picked up. After many trials trying to install the USB drivers I've failed. I actually did everything you suggested but it would not install. I got a driver which installed but it does not want to work after a nice blue screen. I updated Windows 7 as far as I can but right now I am stuck, I cannot go any further. Any help from your side would be much appreciated.


----------



## VPII

Well I finally got it working except that there are certain drivers which I cannot seem to install. All seen in the screen grab below.


----------



## rastaviper

I am interested for a dual boot solution with windows 7, as I have them already installed at my second hard drive from a previous setup.
My current system is a 3600x on a gigabyte x570 mobo.

Can I somehow update the installed OS with the needed drivers?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VPII

rastaviper said:


> I am interested for a dual boot solution with windows 7, as I have them already installed at my second hard drive from a previous setup.
> My current system is a 3600x on a gigabyte x570 mobo.
> 
> Can I somehow update the installed OS with the needed drivers?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I believe it should be possible to do so, from what I've read they recommend you install Windows 7 first on an older system then swap to your AMD Ryzen system and install the needed drivers.


----------



## rastaviper

VPII said:


> I believe it should be possible to do so, from what I've read they recommend you install Windows 7 first on an older system then swap to your AMD Ryzen system and install the needed drivers.


And which drivers should I install?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adolf512

Unfortunatily i made a big mistake buying the gigabyte X570 PRO (no ps/2) i have an old windows 7 system and i have a second computer allowing me to boot windows 7.


----------



## GammaBreaker

I've been having some better luck with the updated hacked drivers from cannonkong at win-raid. They seem to be working fine for Gigabyte X570 Pro Wifi + 3800X with an exception. There's a known issue where some of the USB ports may cease operating after coming out of hibernation. It seems that they don't always have their state restored properly after enumerating on booting into a hibernated system, and lock up until a full reboot. For me, this happens specifically on the USB 2.0 chipset ports. The 2.0 ports on the CPU, as well as all of the 3.x ports on both the CPU and chipset seem fine. I can make up for the 4 lost USB 2.0 ports with a PCIe card if I really want them back.


----------



## N2Gaming

Very interesting work arounds. Looking at getting a new X570 and Ryzen 7 chip soon. I’m hoping to be able to run Windows 7 on the new hardware. Anyone doing any gaming or run any benchmarks that can show real world gains using win 7 on the newer faster hardware?


----------



## Schmuckley

N2Gaming said:


> Very interesting work arounds. Looking at getting a new X570 and Ryzen 7 chip soon. I’m hoping to be able to run Windows 7 on the new hardware. Anyone doing any gaming or run any benchmarks that can show real world gains using win 7 on the newer faster hardware?


Yeah, in your other thread, that failed Cinebench comparison lolololol


----------



## N2Gaming

Schmuckley said:


> Yeah, in your other thread, that failed Cinebench comparison lolololol


Sorry I’m not smoking from your bong and don’t understand what you are saying.


----------



## VPII

N2Gaming said:


> Very interesting work arounds. Looking at getting a new X570 and Ryzen 7 chip soon. I’m hoping to be able to run Windows 7 on the new hardware. Anyone doing any gaming or run any benchmarks that can show real world gains using win 7 on the newer faster hardware?


Some of the older benchmarks such as 3dmark Vantage, 3dmark 11 and I am sure it would also go for 06, 05, 03 and 01 are in some cases a little faster and in some a lot faster. I found Vantage to be a lot faster in Windows 7. As for 2d benchmarks, Cinebench 2003, 11.5R and 15R is faster in 07, but I found 07 to be lacking when it comes to Cinebench 20. Look I'll be honest, it was a mission getting Window 7 to work with my Ryzen setup, but luckily my motherboard had a PS2.0 slot which I could plug an old keyboard in. Only issue was that I had to navigate windows 7 with a keyboard only for a couple of days before I finally got a USB 3 driver to be installed and working. I'll keep the Windows 7 setup primarily for benchmarking when doing some Dry Ice or LN2 when I get a dewar somewhere.


----------



## N2Gaming

I’m just looking to upgrade my cpu for faster gaming and discovered the new hardware dropped support for win 7. Wanting to build a new sim rig for racing games with 3 monitors and decided it was time to upgrade, then hit a road block or slight detour when I found out the new hardware don’t support win 7. I have a SATA dvd and some ps2 mouse and keyboards laying around. I’m still not sure of my motherboard choice yet but I’d hate to have to pick a less desirable board just for ps2 support but it’s good to know none the less “thumbs up” though for having that option.

Not sure what usb the Logitech G27 is, I guess I’ll have to go research that next.

Edit : G27 uses USB 2.0 but is said to work with 3.0. I’ll have to give it a try if/when I get around to trying this work around.


----------



## VPII

N2Gaming said:


> I’m just looking to upgrade my cpu for faster gaming and discovered the new hardware dropped support for win 7. Wanting to build a new sim rig for racing games with 3 monitors and decided it was time to upgrade, then hit a road block or slight detour when I found out the new hardware don’t support win 7. I have a SATA dvd and some ps2 mouse and keyboards laying around. I’m still not sure of my motherboard choice yet but I’d hate to have to pick a less desirable board just for ps2 support but it’s good to know nothing none the less “thumbs up” though for having that option.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what usb the Logitech G27 is, I guess I’ll have to go research that next.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : G27 uses USB 2.0 but is said to work with 3.0. I’ll have to give it a try if/when I get around to trying this work around.


Hi, I have the MSI Meg x570 Ace board which has a ps2 slot. Great board, had it under dry ice 4 or 5 times already without issues.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Gaming

I don’t think I want to spend as much for an Ace. I was looking at the MSI Unify and a couple of other mid tier boards.


----------



## N2Gaming

Ok so the board I’m looking at comes with 6 usb 2.0 ports. That’s a good thing right? Now I have to reread and or rewatch that video to see what the problem was with usb legacy keyboard and mouse not being detected and not working during windows 7 installation.

Edit: Ok so if Im understanding this correctly even if the X570 motherboard has usb 2.0 ports the CPU now controls all the USB ports or is that only for usb 3.0 and up? Another thing is will windows 7 control a expansion card with ps2 from pcie to pci vie expansion cable/expansion card on a pcie 4 slot? " the plot thickens "


----------



## N2Gaming

I remember many years ago there was a free Linux live cd with with network support. Is there a modern live cd version that might work with modern hardware to help with installations and or downloading drivers to the computer being built?


----------



## Elrick

N2Gaming said:


> Ok so the board I’m looking at comes with 6 usb 2.0 ports. That’s a good thing right? Now I have to reread and or rewatch that video to see what the problem was with usb legacy keyboard and mouse not being detected and not working during windows 7 installation.


Please specify which motherboard has *SIX* USB 2.0 ports:drool: .

Really looking for any board that has a huge amount of 2.0 ports available.


----------



## matthew87

The Gigabyte Aorus Master has 8 USB 2.0 ports in total, 4 on back panel and another 4 internal.


----------



## N2Gaming

Elrick said:


> Please specify which motherboard has *SIX* USB 2.0 ports:drool: .
> 
> Really looking for any board that has a huge amount of 2.0 ports available.


MSI MEG X570 Unify has 2 on the back panel and 4 more for the front on the board for a total of 6 x 2.0 usb ports. have a look.

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/MEG-X570-UNIFY/Specification


----------



## N2Gaming

N2Gaming said:


> Ok so the board I’m looking at comes with 6 usb 2.0 ports. That’s a good thing right? Now I have to reread and or rewatch that video to see what the problem was with usb legacy keyboard and mouse not being detected and not working during windows 7 installation.
> 
> Edit: Ok so if Im understanding this correctly even if the X570 motherboard has usb 2.0 ports the CPU now controls all the USB ports or is that only for usb 3.0 and up? Another thing is will windows 7 control a expansion card with ps2 from pcie to pci vie expansion cable/expansion card on a pcie 4 slot? " the plot thickens "


This whole thread reminds me of the time the Russians Hacked Nvidia drivers to allow SLI to work on non Nvidia Nforce chipped mobo's before Nvidia opened up the drivers to allow SLI on any chip set. Had it not been for shenanigans like controlling the Nforce Inferior chipset to be required to run SLI, games might have better sli support in gaming to this day.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> The Gigabyte Aorus Master has 8 USB 2.0 ports in total, 4 on back panel and another 4 internal.


Geez you're right, there are four in a row USB 2.0s (on the IO back plate) where I've placed two keyboards and two mice into it. Just never noticed it before thinking they were all USB 3.0s.

Old man ignorance here, sorry.


----------



## rastaviper

So guys is there any way to install Win7 with a USB keyboard on a x570 mobo?

Or the only way is through a PS2 keyboard?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Found the iso and all drivers for my x570 mobo, my 3600x and usb support.
Now the questions is:
-For optimum performance during benchmarks, should I install some specific power plans or drivers?
-What about windows updates? Do I need to install some specific updates?


----------



## Undervolter

rastaviper said:


> Found the iso and all drivers for my x570 mobo, my 3600x and usb support.
> Now the questions is:
> -For optimum performance during benchmarks, should I install some specific power plans or drivers?
> -What about windows updates? Do I need to install some specific updates?


No specific power plan needed, but you should modify the existing ones:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28153988-post336.html

No windows updates that i know of... 

Please report back if everything goes well. I am especially interested on whether all your USB ports will work fine or not.


----------



## rastaviper

Undervolter said:


> No specific power plan needed, but you should modify the existing ones:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28153988-post336.html
> 
> 
> 
> No windows updates that i know of...
> 
> 
> 
> Please report back if everything goes well. I am especially interested on whether all your USB ports will work fine or not.


Hmm
Managed to install win7 at a new M2 disc but can't find any way to boot at that disc.
I select this disc from my bios boot menu and nothing happens..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Undervolter

rastaviper said:


> Hmm
> Managed to install win7 at a new M2 disc but can't find any way to boot at that disc.
> I select this disc from my bios boot menu and nothing happens..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Ah, that's a different story. The drive is NVME, i presume? You need to make a new boot device (either DVD or USB flash) with the NVME drivers integrated (maybe there is also a MS hotfix about the matter). There are various solutions currently, but probably the easiest is this:

https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...SkyLake-KabyLake-CoffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper

This should have everything needed (including any MS hotfixes).


----------



## rastaviper

Undervolter said:


> Ah, that's a different story. The drive is NVME, i presume? You need to make a new boot device (either DVD or USB flash) with the NVME drivers integrated. There are various solutions currently, but probably the easiest is this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...SkyLake-KabyLake-CoffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper


Actually I can reach the Safe Mode selection, then the windows drivers are loading, but at the end my system just reboots.

Also what do u suggest?
That I need to reinstall the windows?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Undervolter

rastaviper said:


> Actually I can reach the Safe Mode selection, then the windows drivers are loading, but at the end my system just reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I just edited my previous post, it's probable that you need an MS hotfix to properly initialize the drive, which your current installation lacks:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...er-support-in-nvm-express-in-windows-7-and-wi


----------



## rastaviper

Undervolter said:


> I just edited my previous post, it's probable that you need an MS hotfix to properly initialize the drive, which your current installation lacks:
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...er-support-in-nvm-express-in-windows-7-and-wi


But the iso that is provided here https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...ffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper/page12#post2574057
should include also nvme drivers, right?

I have completed the installation but the windows don't load. Can't I install the drivers somehow?
I have access to the win7 folder from my win10.


----------



## Undervolter

rastaviper said:


> But the iso that is provided here https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...ffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper/page12#post2574057
> should include also nvme drivers, right?
> 
> I have completed the installation but the windows don't load. Can't I install the drivers somehow?
> I have access to the win7 folder from my win10.


That ISO , i think is supposed to have everything needed... But i don't have an NVMe drive, so i don't have personal experience. Maybe there is a BIOS setting too? If i were you i would register in that forum and ask the program's author on what to do... 

I just checked my archive, all i can do, is give you directly the 2 MS hotfixes for NVMe, which i found that i had saved them in case i ever install such a drive.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9b2zcjq4taz4ixx/Microsoft_NVME_Hotfix_for_Win7.zip/file

Of course these aren't the drivers, but maybe they are a prerequisite for the drive to run normally. Sorry if i can't be of any more help, but i don't intend to run NVMe drive myself for the forseable future, so i 've no 1st hand experience.


----------



## rastaviper

Undervolter said:


> That ISO , i think is supposed to have everything needed... But i don't have an NVMe drive, so i don't have personal experience. Maybe there is a BIOS setting too? If i were you i would register in that forum and ask the program's author on what to do...
> 
> I just checked my archive, all i can do, is give you directly the 2 MS hotfixes for NVMe, which i found that i had saved them in case i ever install such a drive.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/9b2zcjq4taz4ixx/Microsoft_NVME_Hotfix_for_Win7.zip/file
> 
> Of course these aren't the drivers, but maybe they are a prerequisite for the drive to run normally. Sorry if i can't be of any more help, but i don't intend to run NVMe drive myself for the forseable future, so i 've no 1st hand experience.


Well I have already posted and waiting for a reply.
Even if I have the hotfixes, the problem is how to install them now at that installation.


----------



## zhadoom

rastaviper said:


> Well I have already posted and waiting for a reply.
> Even if I have the hotfixes, the problem is how to install them now at that installation.



Try this Gigabyte utility:
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_windowsimagetool_B18.0213.1.zip
This software inject usb drivers and NVMe hotfixes into an iso file.


I use this software with a plain win7 sp1 iso to install win7 into an NVMe drive. 

Hint: the drivers doesn't recognize some usb3.1 ports because the harware id is different if you use a ryzen 3000 processor. Ryten 1000 and 2000 doesn't suffer from this limitation. Using usb2.0 works.


----------



## rastaviper

zhadoom said:


> Try this Gigabyte utility:
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_windowsimagetool_B18.0213.1.zip
> This software inject usb drivers and NVMe hotfixes into an iso file.
> 
> 
> I use this software with a plain win7 sp1 iso to install win7 into an NVMe drive.
> 
> Hint: the drivers doesn't recognize some usb3.1 ports because the harware id is different if you use a ryzen 3000 processor. Ryten 1000 and 2000 doesn't suffer from this limitation. Using usb2.0 works.


Yeah I have tried that too.
Installation starts normally but no mouse or keyboard are active.
I have tried to use back and front usb ports with no difference.


----------



## Alexshunter

rastaviper said:


> Yeah I have tried that too.
> Installation starts normally but no mouse or keyboard are active.
> I have tried to use back and front usb ports with no difference.


I've followed the guide here carefully,
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...r-intel-skylake-and-kaby-lake-laptops.803630/
plus I also used an Asrock utility to add more USB support. I had mouse trough the installation process and Windows 7 works great since.


----------



## rastaviper

Alexshunter said:


> I've followed the guide here carefully,
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...r-intel-skylake-and-kaby-lake-laptops.803630/
> 
> plus I also used an Asrock utility to add more USB support. I had mouse trough the installation process and Windows 7 works great since.


Thanks buddy but I succeeded with this project many weeks ago.
Finally after trying almost half a dozen of iso, the Best solution was to restore a win7 installation from a friend of mine, which was including all necessary USB drivers. Then after I had my keyboard and mouse working, I just installed the rest of drivers that were missing and everything was fine afterwards.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rares495

I love Windows 7 but it's about time to move on. It's been 11 good years.


----------



## Antejeee

rastaviper said:


> Alexshunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've followed the guide here carefully,
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...r-intel-skylake-and-kaby-lake-laptops.803630/
> 
> plus I also used an Asrock utility to add more USB support. I had mouse trough the installation process and Windows 7 works great since.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy but I succeeded with this project many weeks ago.
> Finally after trying almost half a dozen of iso, the Best solution was to restore a win7 installation from a friend of mine, which was including all necessary USB drivers. Then after I had my keyboard and mouse working, I just installed the rest of drivers that were missing and everything was fine afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any way of u getting to upload that backup or whatever would really like to install w7 on my b450 plus /5 3600 combo crying on 1909 right now


----------



## rastaviper

Antejeee said:


> Any way of u getting to upload that backup or whatever would really like to install w7 on my b450 plus /5 3600 combo crying on 1909 right now


I have no idea where I could easily upload 5-10gb in a single file.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

rastaviper said:


> I have no idea where I could easily upload 5-10gb in a single file.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Man your dumb,google is a hint


----------



## rastaviper

gerardfraser said:


> Man your dumb,google is a hint


Who called you funny guy?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElChuck

Tried this with my Ryzen 5 3600 in MSI B450-A Pro Max. I'm able to install the driver, but USB still doesn't work. Would modifying the code differently make it compatible with B450?


----------



## PioOvrClo

*works on MSI B450M Mortar Max*

It works acceptable in my case (MSI B450M Mortar Max): I lost all USB 3.2 Gen1 ports on the back (directly on the mainboard) but the one USB 3.2 Gen2 Type A is working including all USB2 ports and all ports integrated in the case (1xUSB2 2xUSB3). 

Tip (@gerardfraser):

I put all drivers (AMD chip sets and so on) onto a second data disc, that I connected to the system (SATA) and installed all necessary drivers from there. So with an standard boot-USB-stick (prepared for Win7 with the MSI tools and the USB3 driver) and a PS/2 mouse everything worked much better than feared. Knowing that would have saved me much research time and head aches.


----------



## Hale59

There is no better tool than Windows_7_Image_Updater:
https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...SkyLake-KabyLake-CoffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper


----------



## off ice

my file was slightly different but my ports worked after installing (for mouse at least)

original
[AMD.NTamd64]
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F

mod
[AMD.NTamd64]
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

off ice said:


> my file was slightly different but my ports worked after installing (for mouse at least)
> 
> original
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> mod
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F


would you or someone else be able to upload the .inf file for me? I did not make these changes before switching hardware and now i don't have mouse or keyboard working. im going to try to do it through virtualmachine in another os, i really am not interested in reinstalling windows. i can boot into it fine, just no support for the mouse or keyboard


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

Futsal said:


> I'm not endorsing it but here's a cheat sheet for using Windows 7 on this platform as far as I can remember. If you have the free time DON'T try to sideload drivers into an installation file. Install the OS and set up your drivers in a virtual machine (Virtualbox is free). After you're done image the virtual machine with Veeam Agent (free edition) and use the Veeam iso to restore directly to your host's SSD or Hard Drive. This will probably help you avoid headaches, especially when you want to use an NVMe drive as boot.
> 
> *First step - getting files from AMD's chipset drivers:*
> Run the AMD chipset installer and don't close it. Check X:\AMD or %ProgramData%\AMD and you should find the drivers.
> 
> *NVMe drives:*
> You need KB3087873 and KB2990941 to get your NVMe drives to even be recognized. These hotfixes are discontinued so you have to get them from shady internet sites. Make sure the file you're running is digitally signed by Microsoft.
> 
> The ones I have are:
> Windows6.1-KB3087873-v2-x64.msu
> SHA256: 6D511FB126495579F681ECF5F405
> 
> 2DCB2C4C21154A0A9FAA5D9D8AE06D4BE538
> Windows6.1-KB2990941-v3-x64.msu
> SHA256: D1ACBDD8652D6C78CE28
> 
> 4BF511F3A7F5F776A0A91357ACA060039A99C6A93A16
> 
> 
> After installing those hotfixes you'll have generic NVMe drivers. If you want maximum NVMe performance you can replace them with Intel drivers (yes it works and they have higher R/W performance, no I don't know why).
> 
> WARNING: Replacing storage controller drivers ALWAYS has a chance of making your OS unbootable. You should be boot again by going to the "Windows failed to boot" screen but this isn't always guaranteed. Only do this if you know what you're doing!
> https://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html#msg61
> 
> Go to device manager and browse to your NVME controller.
> Update Driver > Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer > Have disk> Pick the folder the drivers are in
> 
> If you did everything right it'll prompt you to select from a bunch of Intel SSD drivers. It doesn't really matter which one you use, but try Intel(R) SSD Pro 7600p.
> 
> *USB drivers:*
> Modding the official AMD drivers doesn't work. Sometimes you'll BSOD on startup and sometimes you don't. These hacked drivers someone on the internet made work perfectly. They're signed so you don't need test mode.
> 
> WARNING: I did mention these are hacked drivers from the internet.
> 
> 1. Install the USB drivers from your AMD chipset drivers and/or motherboard manufacturer first. These should make most of your USB 3 ports on your motherboard work but not all.
> 2. Download these hacked drivers:
> https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...r-USB-Controllers-of-new-AMD-X-mainboard.html
> You may have to play musical chairs to have the right combination of drivers matched to the controllers. On my system these drivers are signed by "Riolin Limited" and they are used for:
> AMD USB3.2 eXtensible Host Controller
> AMD USB3.2 Root Hub
> 
> My drivers I tried depend on these files:
> AMDHub3.sys
> SHA256: A56CBCE32891B6B8166D3B490B50
> 
> B68747ADFC082B9D2DDA29BFC3F84DAAB8F0
> 
> AMDXHCI.sys
> SHA256: 9280DC61D60F801CC9FF842D4486422CE2
> 
> 4E4B7D9311ED68BFB9F610598635D0
> 
> *AMD PSP Device aka PCI Encryption/Decryption Controller:*
> This driver isn't necessary for a lot of people but you might want it anyways. There are up-to-date drivers for this in the files but they're not digitally signed properly. The best you can do is use PSP Driver\W7x64 with the "Have Disk" method and pick the AMD PSP 10.0 Device driver.
> 
> Footnote: The same guy in that Win-Raid thread above says he has signed PSP 11.0 drivers but I haven't tried installing them.
> 
> *AMD IOMMU Device:*
> This driver isn't necessary for a lot of people but you might want it anyways.
> Device manager can auto-detect this driver and install it from the chipset drivers folder.
> 
> *Power plans*:
> You can't officially install them in W7 because it's not supported. You can run AMD_Ryzen_Balanced-Driver and it'll drop some documents in "X:\RyzenPPKG Driver". AMDPPMSettings.exe is supposed to be there, find it and copy it from a folder called "RyzenPPKG Driver". However this doesn't do anything, you still won't get the power plans. A lot of people have good results from the default "High Performance" profile. You can use powercfg -export to get the Ryzen power plans out of a W10 installation and import them into W7 with powercfg -import. Do the power plan do anything in W7? No idea but you can try. I've attached them for anyone that can't export them out of W10 here:
> 
> https://mega.nz/#F!OLJx1IQR!yyt_0Bb0UCnrXlKacCln2Q
> 
> Import them with powercfg -import X:\y.pow in command line.



i am able to boot my computer into virtualbox with the drive as a rawdisk, but it wont let me install the chipset drivers through virtualbox.

i tried the usb headers on the motherboard and i can't get mouse or keyboard working, i also tried creating a task to install the chipset drivers at log on but with /S or -install they don't install. if i just run the exectuable it will stop at the screen asking to press the install button.

im confused and frustrated. i have a windows install that has a lot of program configurations i dont want to lose. is slipstreaming the drivers into an iso the only way i'm going to be able to have a functional mouse and keyboard on windows 7? is the other alternative buying a pcie 1x PS2 adapter?


i already made an iso a very long time ago slipstreamed with ~150 specific updates, can i just use the gigabyte tool on top of this iso and have it inject all the drivers i need and then a fresh install will have mouse and keyboard? but this means i still wont be able to install because i dont have a ps2 mouse to get through the windows installation?

someone please help me! i tried for hours updating drivers in device manager on virtualbox. i can boot into windows so i know there is hope, i just need my mouse and keyboard. i can't install vnc or remote desktop applications because the network drivers aren't being picked up. i am so lost at this point, any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Vyachek

Boxman said:


> Hosting the guide I made a while earlier here. My Ryzen 9 3900X works fine on Windows 7 in my old x370 board, however I seemed to have lost all my USB ports on the back of my motherboard since the on-die Matisse USB 3.0 controller is not supported on Windows 7 and has no drivers from AMD.
> 
> However, with a bit of hacky-whacky, I managed to get it working by tricking Windows 7 into using the Ryzen 1000/2000 driver anyway. I figured AMD wouldn't have changed the on-die USB controller significantly. It _should_ work on all pre-x570 motherboards, since the controller is standalone and on-die. Here's how do it, however;
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: This workaround is at your own risk. I have not extensively tested it except for that it now works and I'm typing this post in Windows 7 on the Matisse USB 3.0 Controller.*
> 
> Now, without further ado:
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> *Foolproof Matisse Windows 7 USB tutorial:*
> 
> 
> 
> Plug keyboard/mouse in front-usb so you can navigate Windows 7
> Download the latest AMD Chipset Windows 7 drivers from AMD: www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x370
> Start the installation such that the installer extracts its contents into C:\AMD\. You don't need to finish the installation, but it can't do harm either.
> Browse to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64 and open 'amdxhc.inf' in notepad.
> We're going to trick Windows into installing drivers for Ryzen 1- and 2000 for the 3000 series. Find this block:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Change *DEV_145C* to *DEV_149C*, resulting in
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [AMD.NTamd64]
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
> %AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F
> 
> 
> Go to device manager, right click the unrecognized USB controller "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" and choose "Update driver software"
> Choose "Browse my computer for driver software"
> Click "Browse" and direct it to C:\AMD, and make sure to check the checkbox "Include subfolders". It should now search for your modified .inf file. Alternatively, you can direct it all the way to C:\AMD\Chipset_Driver_Installer\AMD_Chipset_Drivers\MSIFiles\program files\AMD\Chipset_IODrivers\USBController Driver\Win7\x64
> You will be prompted to install the driver software. Choose "Install anyway"
> 
> You're done. USB works.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> If anyone has guides how to slipstream these drivers into a Windows 7 installation image, and how to extend it to X570, let me know so I can append it to this topic.


Hello, Boxman! Thank you for sharing this 
method, but I have a question. I have MSI B450 A-Pro Max mobo and Ryzen 7 3700x. Windows 7 x64 Home Premium (license). After changing amdxhc USB 3.2 gen 2 are working, but when booting I have a BsOd _0x000000C2_ BAD_POOL_CALLER , connected with this driver.

Changes I`ve done:


Orig





Code:


[AMD.NTamd64]  
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145C
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F

 mod






Code:


[AMD.NTamd64]
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_145F

What should I do to stob this BsOd? 

P.s. first boot is always with bsod but the second one without it!

UPD 03.07.2020 - I found probably the most simple fix - to lost one of the USB ports and to use the other one.


----------



## Alexshunter

His mod cause BSOD, i wrote already in previous comments. I do not understand why this BSOD mod still ON at first page??? Fortunately most of the USB ports will work without modded driver.


----------



## oile

The only driver perfectly working without bsod and signed are found here https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...B-Controllers-of-new-AMD-Chipset-Systems.html
I use them for 3600 on x370 on win7 and even on win10 to get rid of original driver causing isr on latencymon. Enjoy


----------



## Unreal_Sergey

Hello.
Thanks for method, it helped me, i used driver from Asrock site in archive "Win7UsbPatcher(v2.0.21_AM4)" (DEV_149C).
For other device fits driver asmedia-usb3-v1.16.56.1 (DEV_2142)
But one unknown device still there and i dont know where to find driver for it, amd chipset drivers and archives from asrock didn't help. Some USB ports stil didn't work.
AMDUSB3\ROOT_HUB3&VID_1022&PID_149C&REV_0000&SID_79141849

MB Asrock X470 Taichi, Win7x64.


----------



## .Morello

Has anyone got Ryzen Master to work with Zen 2 on Windows 7?
All attempts to install new versions of Ryzen Master resulted in blue screens here.


----------



## TheDannVal

Hi guys! I am trying to fix some issues on a R5 3600X / Asrock B450M setup.

My issue with W10 is that my trusted audio interface Focusrite Saffire PRO 40 is not working stable enough. Even some VST plugins are not loading correctly. I managed to get it working but not stable enough for full-time studio work. 

So I am trying to install W7 on this new rig. Managed to get USB 2 (I actually don't care about usb 3 that much) and Network working. Everything fired up correctly.
My issue is that when I plug in my extension Firewire PCI-E card (1x, VIA chipset, previously worked fine on two machines) causes BSOD as soon as the Windows logo loads up (just before Welcome screen). 
I installed W7 manually w/PS2 mouse and added the missing drivers later. (Without the NVMe driver) Can that be the cause? 
I deleted the 1394 drivers in system32/drivers and tried to manually add the Legacy driver later in device manager (the way I made it work on W10), but even with the files deleted it caused BSOD.

Is there a way to know what causes the BSOD? (Removing the card fixes it, but I definitely need it installed).

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I am overly frustrated with M$.


----------



## SirPerfluous

TheDannVal said:


> Hi guys! I am trying to fix some issues on a R5 3600X / Asrock B450M setup.
> 
> My issue with W10 is that my trusted audio interface Focusrite Saffire PRO 40 is not working stable enough. Even some VST plugins are not loading correctly. I managed to get it working but not stable enough for full-time studio work.
> 
> So I am trying to install W7 on this new rig. Managed to get USB 2 (I actually don't care about usb 3 that much) and Network working. Everything fired up correctly.
> My issue is that when I plug in my extension Firewire PCI-E card (1x, VIA chipset, previously worked fine on two machines) causes BSOD as soon as the Windows logo loads up (just before Welcome screen).
> I installed W7 manually w/PS2 mouse and added the missing drivers later. (Without the NVMe driver) Can that be the cause?
> I deleted the 1394 drivers in system32/drivers and tried to manually add the Legacy driver later in device manager (the way I made it work on W10), but even with the files deleted it caused BSOD.
> 
> Is there a way to know what causes the BSOD? (Removing the card fixes it, but I definitely need it installed).
> 
> Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I am overly frustrated with M$.


Do you have any other open PCIE slots to try? Dump would be helpful too. Do you get a stop code on a successful reboot?

Here's Microsoft's Official NVME hotfix for W7 if you dont have it: 


https://files.soupcan.tech/KB2990941-NVMe-Hotfix/Windows6.1-KB2990941-x64.msu


----------



## VPII

@Boxman I was fortunate enough to get Windows 7 working with my AMD Ryzen 9 5950X and MSI Meg X570 Ace motherboard. THe only reason I got it working is the PS/2 port it has on the back and I used a PS/2 mouse to install it. Had to select to use on-screen display key-board when I had to enter the computer name but all good. I've been using Windows 10 mostly, but using Windows 7 just makes sense more so when you benchmark. Thanks for the help with regards to the drivers.


----------



## ZAXERINO

@VPII 
I want to do the same, and was wondering if you could give me some tips? I'll be trying to get windows 7 on a 5900x and msi tomahawk x570.
do you have the iso that you could pass on to me? or any tips on how to get it running. I know it can be a pain in the ass getting all the drivers working/slipstreaming them into an iso, and i'm not experienced at all with doing that.

any guidance would be appreciated!

thank you


----------



## VPII

ZAXERINO said:


> @VPII
> I want to do the same, and was wondering if you could give me some tips? I'll be trying to get windows 7 on a 5900x and msi tomahawk x570.
> do you have the iso that you could pass on to me? or any tips on how to get it running. I know it can be a pain in the ass getting all the drivers working/slipstreaming them into an iso, and i'm not experienced at all with doing that.
> 
> any guidance would be appreciated!
> 
> thank you


Hi my friend, I replied to your PM.


----------



## Mike W

Hi,

I am looking for basically the cheapest motherboard that supports Zen 3 that I can install Win 7 on.

The Meg X570 Ace is definitely right out.

canonkong's post on win-raid seems to favour (Non ASRock) 500 series boards.

Does anyone have an inexpensive board that they got working?

Is there a reason say a Gigabyte B550M DS3H would not work?

I would greatly appreciate any advice or anecdotes.

Thanks.


----------



## Hueristic

Mike W said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for basically the cheapest motherboard that supports Zen 3 that I can install Win 7 on.


*X470*


----------



## Mike W

Hueristic said:


> *X470*


Thanks for your chipset recommendation!

Is that the chipset you got it working with yourself, or have you heard of others having success with it?

Is there a specific board that is better than others? It seems like the MSI X470 Gaming Plus max is about my only option.

Do you (or anyone who wants to jump in) happen to have any knowledge or opinions on it?

Thanks again!


----------



## Hueristic

Mike W said:


> Thanks for your chipset recommendation!
> 
> Is that the chipset you got it working with yourself, or have you heard of others having success with it?
> 
> Is there a specific board that is better than others? It seems like the MSI X470 Gaming Plus max is about my only option.
> 
> Do you (or anyone who wants to jump in) happen to have any knowledge or opinions on it?
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm using the ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING with zero issues,

I don't know prices or availability and what one you should shoot for atm but would assume they should be pretty cheap.

Break out your googlr-fu


----------



## metalbanana

This fix didn't work for me on Windows 7 on an _MSI B550M Mortar_ motherboard with _Ryzen 9 5900X_ processor.

In Device Manager I see the following error for the USB devices:

*Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)*

This error affects the following devices:

*AMD USB3.1 Host Controller - 1.1* 

# Hardware Ids
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&SUBSYS_7C941462&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&SUBSYS_7C941462
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&CC_0C0330
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&CC_0C03

# Compatible Ids
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_149C
PCI\VEN_1022&CC_0C0330
PCI\VEN_1022&CC_0C03
PCI\VEN_1022
PCI\CC_0C0330
PCI\CC_0C03

*AMD USB3.1 eXtensible Host Controller* 

# Hardware Ids
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE&SUBSYS_11421B21&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE&SUBSYS_11421B21
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE&CC_0C0330
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE&CC_0C03

# Compatible Ids
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_43EE
PCI\VEN_1022&CC_0C0330
PCI\VEN_1022&CC_0C03
PCI\VEN_1022
PCI\CC_0C0330
PCI\CC_0C03

Which USB drivers should work for this motherboard? Or if I have to edit some, what do I edit?

Thank you so much.


----------



## HydraOrc

Can you help setting up the driver for win7?

Got Ryzen 7 5800X and ASRock Steel Legend B550

The lines in amdRxhc.inf are different, what do I put here?

[AMD.NTamd64]
%AMDRXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7316 
%AMDRXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_73A6
%AMDRXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_73C6
%AMDRXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_73E6
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E1
%AMDXHCI.DeviceDesc% = AMDXHCI, PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_15E0

Also USB 2.0 is not working and USB-to-PS/2 adapter not working, gotta search for PS/2 mouse...


----------



## deskiller

I got win7 working with my Asus b350 board and ryzen 3900x with Seagate cuda 2tb drive. But seems system is having issue with multitasking as it will lag. after installing the chip drivers, it speed up some but not much ,For example Starting chrome and clicking any else won't respond. Which chrome and some other apps takes long time to start.. I used Asus ez installer to make windows 7 with the usb drivers and it works. But everytime the system boots, the usb takes long time to restart at the windows boot logo. Only thing I have connected at the time was keyboard and mouse , The lagging issue also effects Windows updates. It has to wait for other processes to end before starting even though they should of ended already. I think issue with 24 cores is too much for windows 7 or bios issue


----------



## zzztopzzz

I have a Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K5 with a 3600 and a 1080. I prefer the Gigabyte USB installer over Asus. All of my USB ports work and there are no lagging issues anywhere. I run DX11 games and even CP77 with no issues. Here's a link for the GB installer - How to install Windows 7 when there is no USB inbox driver support? | FAQ - GIGABYTE Global. Also, make sure all of your mobo and system drivers are properly install. What video card are you using and has the correct video driver set been installed?

I'm now in the process of installing a 5900X and upgrading the memory to GSkill Trident Z 64 GB. Caveat: may be a problem getting the GSkill up and running on this mobo but I'm going to give it a shot. Also, if and when I acquire a 4090 or 7900XTX my 3090Ti will go into the AX370. It's eventually going to be one hot W7 gamer.


----------

